# Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer [F. P.Incropera - D. P.DeWitt] Solution Manual



## مالك حسين (14 يونيو 2008)

مساء الخير للجميع
اتمنى ممن يملك Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer [F. P.Incropera - D. P.DeWitt] Solution Manual+ Textbook
ان يرفعه باقصى سرعة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## elnazeer71 (17 يونيو 2008)

الاخ مالك 
تحياتي ، مرفق لك لكنك المرجع المطلوب :

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VBW9I35S
وان شاء الله يكون علي حسب طلبك.


----------



## elnazeer71 (17 يونيو 2008)

الاخ مالك 
والان اليك لنك مرجع الحلول:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6J2I7GS5

مع عاطر التحايا


----------



## 881988 (29 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اللينكات محجوبة 
رجاء ارفعهما على ال4شيرد


----------



## afattah (29 أغسطس 2010)

بعد أذن صاحب الموضوع روابط اخرى

http://www.4shared.com/document/BWFEEI-M/Fundamentals_of_Heat_and_Mass_.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/261260585/Fundamentals_of_Heat_and_Mass_Transfer-Incropera.pdf


----------



## mohserag (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير و أثابكم حسن الثواب


----------

